# Changing jobs after a couple of months on company sponsorship



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello,
I am wondering if you change jobs within 1-2 months of getting onto your work visa do you automatically get a six month ban or that is solely at the discretion of the company you are working for?
Please advise I am very anxious.
thx
aryana.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

after 1-2 months - 1 year ban, unless you are changing jobs within a free zone then no ban.


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Wandabug is correct.


----------



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

even if it is not your fault?


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

aryanarai said:


> even if it is not your fault?



What do u mean?? Can you give us more details?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

But I presume this ban won't be there if you move to Abu Dhabi ?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"even if it is not your fault?"_

Do you mean they fired you?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> after 1-2 months - 1 year ban, unless you are changing jobs within a free zone then no ban.



True, the automatic ban actually applies if you have not completed your probation period, which is typically 6 months or have worked for your employer for less than 6 - 12 months. Beyond that your employer can also request that you receive a labour ban; this is quite likely if you have left on bad terms.

Your new employer can pay to have the ban lifted but this is less common nowadays as with the number of unemployed people willing to work for any salary, we are all unfortunately very much replaceable.

Have you tried negotiating with your employer and trying to work out your differences. Sometimes, you just need to allow yourself time to get used to the job, the people, the company. As an example, I love my current job, which is a far cry to a year ago when I desperately wanted to leave. I thought my situation was unbearable but faced with unemployment, I decided to hang in there and was rewarded with a promotion when management changed! Turned out I outlived the bad guy who was demoted! 
My point is that your situation may seem unbearable at the present but do not be hasty in your decision to leave. Whilst leaving is entirely up to you and may be best depending on your situation/ circumstances, you have to weigh up the pros and cons before you act.


----------



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

My company and I have unreconcilable differences in our thought processes. I have another offer from another company and my current company is not averse to the idea of me moving on. I am certain they will give me a release - it is the immigration laws that I am unsure of. The company is not located in the freezone. Thanks. 
Rsinner - Why would there not be a ban if I move to Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

aryanarai said:


> My company and I have unreconcilable differences in our thought processes. I have another offer from another company and my current company is not averse to the idea of me moving on. I am certain they will give me a release - it is the immigration laws that I am unsure of. The company is not located in the freezone. Thanks.
> Rsinner - Why would there not be a ban if I move to Abu Dhabi?


It might be worthwhile contacting the Labour Office on Sunday and asking them. As far as I am aware, there would be an automatic ban but it is best to confirm this with them. Depending on the outcome of your conversation with the Labour Office, you should talk to the new potential employer and find out whether they would be willing to pay to have the ban lifted in the event that one was imposed.

Good Luck! Hope everything falls into place.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

aryanarai said:


> Rsinner - Why would there not be a ban if I move to Abu Dhabi?


I am not sure so I asked. Possible with Dubai and AD having different immigration departments, probably one may move between the two emirates without a ban


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

David is currently in a similar position. He had been with his company since we came out in May but has only received wages for about 1 months worth of work. The company was quite small and pretty shoddy to be honest so he decided to look for employment elsewhere He has been pretty lucky as we found another job after a week of searching with an International large company and so has been put into the same predicament.

He basically walked out without giving any notice (he's still in his probation period) because they weren't paying him so didn't feel that he came over to do charity work, and the contract was therefore void due to non payment of wages.

The new company have been spot on The situation is as follows; an automatic 6 month ban labor applies regardless, however the new employer can get round this - they told him if they fly him in and out of the country then this will be the way they get round it. This is however bearing in mind that there is no paper residence visa in his passport it was simply under process - which is another story considering he's been working for them since he got here!! However as they have it under process he is registered onn their visa so they have a deadline to agree to release him from the visa, put the visa in his passport (which they can't do as he has the passport) or pay a fine of 500aed for each day over the deadline

The company could also impose a 6 month immigration ban but this could only be imposed if you had left with cause for them to do so such as stealing company property/data etc.

He spoke to an attorny and they said don't be afraid of going to the ministry of labour in Al Twar and raising a complaint illegedly it's a really good system oer here and always looks in favour of the employee.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nat_c said:


> He spoke to an attorny and they said don't be afraid of going to the ministry of labour in Al Twar and raising a complaint illegedly it's a really good system oer here and always looks in favour of the employee.
> 
> Hope this helps!


That's the other way to get round it. If you can prove that your company has breached the employment contract, then I'm sure you would be able to leave without a ban. Non-payment of wages is such a common occurrence these days, so whilst your other half may not necessarily get what he is owed, then it would at least be a mitigating circumstance for avoiding the ban.

Hopefully it works out for all who find themselves in this situation. 

I also changed jobs within a few months but to my advantage, I was working in the free zone, was made redundant and then joined a Government-owned company, therefore in my case, there was no ban.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

An NOC (No Objection Certificate) from your present employer will be necessary.


----------

